# Minn. duck hunting



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*How about a compromise?*

Let's let the non-conservation minded farmers pay for the land that stays wet or in grass. I propose an annual tax on drain tile and ditches. And, use that money to reimburse CRP, flood programs, and farmers that leave wetlands and its borders. I think the tax alone may bring back many of the little cattail sloughs that gave wildlife the much needed water and shelter that I remember seeing as a young hunter, back when MN had ducks. 
The problem is that I can't get anyone in MN that's involved in politics to listen to this idea. As soon as I mention a tile tax, they turn and walk away. Talk about hypocrites, they'll be blowing their conservation horn, but slink away as soon as a do-able idea presents itself.:thumbs_do


----------



## Fred74 (Sep 27, 2005)

*No ducks !*

I'm from Iowa,but read the Star Tribune every sunday kudos to the outdoor section of that paper. I really feel for the Minnesoatan's, but this has happened to all states with good tillable land, it really makes me sick.


----------

